# Android Q Beta



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 13, 2019)

Just wondering if any others have tried Q yet as it came out today. I've already updated and am only having minor issues such as pokemon go not loading (to be expected from what I've been reading on reddit) 

Share your thoughts


----------



## StefanM (Mar 13, 2019)

Now find a dessert to name the release version


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 13, 2019)

Android spotted dick


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 13, 2019)

I wish my phone supported it or I’d try it


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 14, 2019)

LineageOS for my phone just moved to Pie, so guess what I'm running.

I wouldn't touch my carriers firmware with a 10ft pole...


----------



## Naito (Mar 14, 2019)

StefanM said:


> Now find a dessert to name the release version



How about Quesito? Unless there is some sort of dessert quiche?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> LineageOS for my phone just moved to Pie, so guess what I'm running.
> 
> I wouldn't touch my carriers firmware with a 10ft pole...


To each their own I suppose...


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 14, 2019)

beta version? i prefer wait a little but i cross my finger if my phone supported


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 14, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> To each their own I suppose...



You wouldn't either on a verizon phone.  They load them with the worst kind of bloatware...

That said yes it is a preference thing and looking forward to Q when it reaches me!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 14, 2019)

My pixel 2 xl has minimal carrier stuff, just 2 apps for payment and data info.  I had to change from Samsung as touchwiz ui never grew on me after CyanogenMod. 

Liking Q so far, battery life is a bit improved and dark mode on my pixel works so far.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 14, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Android spotted dick



You wanker


----------

